# Hood hits front air cleaner



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm on final assembly!

BUT 

The cross brace on the hood comes down on the front air cleaner (tri-power).
It hits about 2" deep from the front of the chrome air cleaner.

Everything else has fit just fine - fenders, fan spacing, engine to transmission all the way to rear diff...etc.

Things to consider:
Mighty Mounts engine mounts (they claim stock fit)
Repro-hood

I would guess it's the repro-hood but I've bounced this off other Pontiac guys who haven't seen this ever with repros.

This view is from under the driver-side wheel well looking across the front of the air filter. You can see the cross brace right on it.










If I cut into the brace, here's the outline I would have to cut along-


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's just plain strange. The air cleaner should be well inside the hood bulge area. It looks like your engine is too far forward. I'm going by oem hoods, though. Never run into this problem, not even close. What year GTO?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have any pics of the engine bay and motor? Hood braces look like my OEM.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dumb question here but: is the intake stock? Too high an intake and it will cause clearance issues. Also looks to me like the engine its too far front.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

some thing is wrong with your carb filter height for sure, this is how it should look http://image.highperformancepontiac...04-03-o+1966-pontiac-GTO+tri-power-engine.jpg your most fwd cleaner should be much lower than that. are you running carb spacers? can you post some more detailed pics of the tri-power set up


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I measured my hood on my '65 - from the back edge of the hood to the brace is 28.5", the front edge of my front air cleaner is 26" from the fire wall


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ever figure this problem out?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, all. Sorry for the late update; life gets a little sideways sometimes.

So I did a bunch of measuring and find that the body isn't bolted exactly straight on the frame. I'll be getting some help adjusting the fit and then see where the front clip lines up. Stay tuned and thanks for the replies.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

*Fixed!*

There were two major issues-
1. The body was not symmetrically on the frame.
2. The front frame rails were both bent down too far. This threw the entire hood to front fenders further out of whack.

Now everything is straight and hood shuts cleanly without hitting anything.

arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

glad to hear you got it sorted out


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool.....

You've been plugging away on that car for a LOOOOOONG time...:biggrin2:

Good to see you are still making progress.


----------

